# What to do with extra java moss



## sewoeno (Apr 12, 2014)

i think the amount you got for the price is a steal! have you thought about tying it onto anything for your 55g? maybe some driftwood?


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

You can attach java Moss to just about anything, a big rock for example. Spread a fine layer of moss over it and wrap regular sewing thread around it. Some people use fishing line. With thread though, it will slowly disintegrate in a few months and by then the moss will be attached.

Here's my 75 gal with java on some rocks and driftwood. The moss is fresh off a heavy trim here. There are more pics in my journal (link in sig)


----------



## Kehy (Feb 5, 2012)

Someone at some point had a thread about how they braided moss with thread/cord into rope, and then had that growing in a farm tank. The braid allowed the moss to be grown horizontally or vertically, and saved a lot of space. I just kept thinking of shrimp jungle gyms, LOL


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 26, 2012)

Hehe that's cool.
I think I might attach some to rocks and put it in my betta's tank, and I might also try to make a moss carpet for the same tank.
I'll probably still have some left over so then I might try tying some to one of the rocks in my 55 gallon, but those are oddly shaped and I also don't know if I want to pull any of those out and then deal with getting it situated the same way again after attaching the moss.


----------

